# Queen bee soap molds



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

The only kind of luck I've had at all with single bar molds with cold process is to load them in the oven with the light left on over night. The SAP process needs heat and a good bit of it to get the reaction. Small molds like that allow it to cool way to quick.

I don't mill any soap or do melt and pour (same thing). I think that is what those molds are intended for.

If someone else knows better how to get them to work with cold process I would like to hear about it myself.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*soap molds*

I use the guest bee and the bee and flower mold. I got them from Betterbee but looks like they're the same mold. They both work great, and give fine detail. I also have the pine cone tray mold. Those tend to curl a little, being thinner bars.

you just pop them out after 24 hr then let them cure


----------

